# WM Maintenance Fees



## janej (Aug 9, 2011)

I just started to look into WM points.  I thought the MF for the same amount of points should be the same since they are not tied to a resort.  However, I found different fees listed for ebay listings.  I am using completed listing as examples

This 12k contract has MF of $832.44 while this 12k contract one has MF of $723.16, and this third 12k contract  has MF of $695.36

Was my understanding wrong?


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 9, 2011)

No, you are not wrong.  All 12000 credit accounts have the same maintenance fees; the $723 one is the correct amount for a year.  I suspect if you check the fine print, the others have some of this year's fees still due or have paid some of this year's.

Sue


----------



## janej (Aug 9, 2011)

Sue,

Thanks for the confirmation.  I checked the listings again.  The one with $695.36 stated billed quarterly as $173.84  and the $832.44 yearly one said  (maintenance fees are paid monthly at $69.37).

So it is not because of partially paid/unpaid fee.  

Any ways, I guess I will just ignore the differences for now.  Is there a place where I can look up the correct MF for different point levels?

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 9, 2011)

eBay sellers - are notorious in misstating maintenance fees


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 9, 2011)

janej said:


> I just started to look into WM points.  I thought the MF for the same amount of points should be the same since they are not tied to a resort.  However, I found different fees listed for ebay listings.  I am using completed listing as examples
> 
> This 12k contract has MF of $832.44 while this 12k contract one has MF of $723.16, and this third 12k contract  has MF of $695.36
> 
> Was my understanding wrong?



$723 is the amount for a normal 12K account, normally paid quarterly.  $823 is for a 12K account with Travelshare, normally paid monthly.  Travelshare does not transfer on a resale so the dues would be $723.  $695 was the non-Travelshare amount prior to the dues increase that took effect June 1, 2011.  You can find a complete WorldMark maintenance dues table here.


----------



## LLW (Aug 10, 2011)

If you get familiar with where to look, there are lots of info and tips on WM that WM owners have put together. For example, this is the formula for calculating MF:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30625
(second post).


----------



## janej (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks!  The formula really helps.

How about account with multiple contracts?  Do they add the total points to calculate or just add the mf of individual contracts?  In other words, do I have to pay program fee multiple times if I buy multiple contracts?

I know the recommendation is to buy 5k points only.  But I think I will probably need 12k in the end.  Wonder if I could add later.

I like what I read so far.   The system seems to be great.  My main concern is the stability.   Can wyndham decide no point transfer between the owners one day just like they did to wyndham points?   That would really tank the value.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 10, 2011)

janej said:


> Thanks! The formula really helps.
> 
> How about account with multiple contracts? Do they add the total points to calculate or just add the mf of individual contracts? In other words, do I have to pay program fee multiple times if I buy multiple contracts?
> 
> ...


 
After paying the "Combine Fee" the maintenance fees "adjust to the new level based on the combine points.

There is a school of thought if your lifestyle allows for traveling at less than days planning having two accounts gives an Exrra housekeeping token and the ability to have two bonus time reservations active at one time/ The value / cost of that needs to be compared to the incremental cost of two membership  maintenance fees over over combined  - Mine are combined.

The right to rent points is in the bylaws of WORLDMARK the CLUB which is owned by the WORLDMARK OWNERS not Wyndham (the hired help) Through their role as a contract marketing firm they continue to try to create developer based programs to create differential between what they are selling and the resale market. Those marginal programs can be discontinued at any time


----------



## LLW (Aug 10, 2011)

Read this to analyze having 2 accounts vs 1 account:

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18996


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Aug 10, 2011)

janej said:


> Can wyndham decide no point transfer between the owners one day just like they did to wyndham points?   That would really tank the value.



Not sure if the Worldmark  governing documents would allow them to stop transfers altogether-Wyndham is more likely to start charging a fee to transfer points between owners. Of course if the fee is exhorbitant the effect would be the same.


----------



## LLW (Aug 10, 2011)

ChrisandBeth said:


> Not sure if the Worldmark  governing documents would allow them to stop transfers altogether-Wyndham is more likely to start charging a fee to transfer points between owners. Of course if the fee is exhorbitant the effect would be the same.



With the FAX and TravelShare programs, they are the biggest point-transferor in the system. Are they going to charge other owners whereas they would do free transfers for the Developer/Manager all the time? They would have to be creative in their cash-grabs - this may not be a low-hanging fruit like the doubling of permanent transfers from $150 to $299 was.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 10, 2011)

ChrisandBeth said:


> Not sure if the Worldmark governing documents would allow them to stop transfers altogether-Wyndham is more likely to start charging a fee to transfer points between owners. Of course if the fee is exhorbitant the effect would be the same.


 

If the could, they would have done it already 

Owner to Owner rentals even depress the re-sale market since there is no absolute need to own more than the minimum and due to the general economic condition and a very ineficient market place for point rentals they are trading at or below their underlying maintenance fee costs


----------



## melschey (Aug 11, 2011)

janej said:


> Sue,
> 
> Is there a place where I can look up the correct MF for different point levels?
> 
> ...



Try WMOWNERS.com.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18996


----------



## janej (Oct 3, 2011)

I am in the process of purchasing 8000 WM credits.  I received the official transfer certificate and it listed the annual due is $608.19, exactly the same amount as the fee for 10,000 credits listed here http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30625

Is there an explanation for that?

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## presley (Oct 3, 2011)

janej said:


> I am in the process of purchasing 8000 WM credits.  I received the official transfer certificate and it listed the annual due is $608.19, exactly the same amount as the fee for 10,000 credits listed here http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30625
> 
> Is there an explanation for that?
> 
> ...



There are points ranges for the fees.  If you own any number from 8K to 10K, you pay the same.  Many people will buy credits at the high point of the ranges, since to get the most value.


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 3, 2011)

janej said:


> I am in the process of purchasing 8000 WM credits.  I received the official transfer certificate and it listed the annual due is $608.19, exactly the same amount as the fee for 10,000 credits listed here http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30625
> 
> Is there an explanation for that?
> 
> ...



The formula for WM maintenance fees is 
MF = 148.27+114.98*INT((CR+2499)/2500)
  Note that they change every 2500 credits.  Both 8000 and 10000 are in the same section (7500-10000) so pay the same fee.  Since WM accounts don't come in 500's (only 1000's starting with 5000), the best maximizing of maintenance fees/credit is at the 5000 credit breaks.   Purchasing a 10000 credit account will cost a little more upfront, but will likely work out better in the long run due to the extra 2000 credits each year for the same cost.  On the other hand, if you need less, a 7000 credit account will be in the next MF category down.


----------



## janej (Oct 3, 2011)

I see now.  Would I be able to buy 2k at all?   If not, I would think 4k is pretty good too.   That will get me to 12k which is at the top of the 125k, right?


----------



## BellaWyn (Oct 3, 2011)

Rent_Share said:


> eBay sellers - are notorious in misstating maintenance fees


One would think with all this readily available information the eBay sellers could get their listings cleaned up.  

It's not rocket science.....


----------



## rrlongwell (Oct 3, 2011)

BellaWyn said:


> One would think with all this readily available information the eBay sellers could get their listings cleaned up.
> 
> It's not rocket science.....



But, could interfere with selling their property, or so they think.  An honest disclosure would actually add to the buyer's confidence in the seller.


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 4, 2011)

janej said:


> I see now.  Would I be able to buy 2k at all?   If not, I would think 4k is pretty good too.   That will get me to 12k which is at the top of the 125k, right?



You are much better off buying the amount you want now rather than adding bits and pieces later.  
The smallest sized account is 5000 credits.  As a result, buying 2-4000 gets time consuming and expensive.  I know of one situation that took 6 months to complete and was very frustrating to the owner.  They raised the transfer fees to $299 so add those costs in and you will be better off buying 10K now rather than trying to add later.  If you are in mid-process, you might check if the seller has a 7K account to buy at the same time and then have them merge at the time of transfer.  Or go with the 7K now and figure out how many you need later...


----------

